# Sudden Algorithm Forgetful Syndrome



## V-te (Aug 20, 2009)

Ok, so I will be in the process of a solve, and right as I see a very familiar Pll (Like T or Y) I begin performing the algorithm, Only to find half-way that I have forgotten. The solve ends up as a DNF. 
The thing that bothers me about this is that the algorithms I am forgetting have been one of my most fluent algorithms, Why is it that I just forget them so suddenly, only to have my memory come back in about 3 solves? 

Has this ever happened to you?


----------



## Cride5 (Aug 20, 2009)

Lol, yeah. Usually I'm close enough to the end to just work out the final few moves tho


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 20, 2009)

I once forgot one of the 'W' OLLs, I felt dumb.
I could still do the mirrored one though, and looked at it to determine where I messed up.
I felt dumb. V_V

This happens sometimes, for various reasons.


----------



## V-te (Aug 20, 2009)

@ Cride5 Hehe, but I don't understand why this happens, with increasing frequency.... Nothing like this happened yesterday


----------



## piemaster (Aug 20, 2009)

Go see a doctor, maybe they will suscribe medication. lol


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 20, 2009)

V-te said:


> *@ Cride5 *Hehe, but I don't understand why this happens, with increasing frequency.... Nothing like this happened yesterday



Something told me that by your extremely fast reply that you hadn't seen my post before starting this one.
You edited your post.

Just noting that I noticed.


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 20, 2009)

Count me in, but only with algs I've recently learned. I've noticed algs have a certain flow, and once they're started, they come back easily. (well, at least for me, so i dont make baseless generalizations)


----------



## Cride5 (Aug 20, 2009)

Its kinda the opposite for me. If its a slightly dodgy alg I'll probably remember how I remembered it (if that makes any sense). With totally engrained algs all it takes is something to interrupt the flow and I'm lost  Because these algs are totally committed to muscle memory, I've actually forgotten the exact sequence and can only recall it if I actually perform the alg on the cube.

This is part of the reason I suck at OH cubing. I can't actually 'remember' a lot of my PLL algs :fp



V-te said:


> @ Cride5 Hehe, but I don't understand why this happens, with increasing frequency.... Nothing like this happened yesterday


Prolly because you're getting better at your algs, and performing them without thinking


----------



## wrbcube4 (Aug 20, 2009)

I was in a competition and I was doing 4x4. The cut-off was 2 minutes for the first two solves and I got a 1:59 or something like that so I got to do the average of 5. On the last two solves I got orientation parity and forgot the algorithm and ended getting two 3:30 solves. It was dissapointing but at least I got to do the average of 5.


----------



## V-te (Aug 20, 2009)

Yay! so I'm not the only one!!! =) and yes I had replied fast.


----------



## Me Myself & Pi (Aug 20, 2009)

I've had this problem too. Even after I've had an algorithm memorized for about a month. But I found that the more it happens, the less it happens. It's why, as Thrawst said, it's not best to cram before a competition.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 21, 2009)

I don't have this problem except for algs that I have only recently learned and aren't really familiar yet. When you learn an alg, watch what happens to the blocks of pieces - I find that that gives you a better feel for going on than just learning the fingertricks. Muscle memory is useful, but it's not the best idea for every circumstance. That way, if you get stuck in the middle of the alg or you're trying to do the alg one-handed or on a bad cube, you can still remember what to do since you can always see the blocks and figure out where they need to go.

For instance the T-perm takes the FR F2L pair out (R U R' U'), pushes it back in and then takes the FL pair out (R' F R2 U' R'), does a U', and then returns the FL pair to where it should be (U' R U R' F').


----------



## brunson (Aug 21, 2009)

I mentioned forgetting J-perms in another post.Once I forgot my ATM pin for about 36 hours, then it simply came back to me.


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 21, 2009)

I don't really forget the OLL Parity alg for 4x4x4, but I sometimes seem to forget to do some turns or I do some extra turns in the middle of the algorithm by accident... Perhaps this is to do with my brain being tired or something...


----------



## LNZ (Aug 21, 2009)

I sometimes forget the alg that permutes three edge cubies in triangle form with the cross formed into the solved state. But apart from that, I'm pretty good as I only use about 16 algs to solve a 3x3 cube at the moment. 

The other sometimes forgotten alg is the one that twirls two edge cubies 180 degrees apart on the top layer. This is used alot to get to the cross on the top layer.


----------



## fundash (Aug 21, 2009)

i have this problem all the time, it only takes me scrambling it again to remember...


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 21, 2009)

Does anyone seem to forget some algorithms when you execute them slowly?


----------



## badmephisto (Aug 21, 2009)

I sometimes run into the problem too. I forget OLLs. Usually its much easier to "forget" if you set up about 10 OLL cases on 10 cubes, and try to solve them all. So you dont go F2L -> OLL, but just directly OLL. I know it sounds like it should make no difference, but for me it does. So sometimes when I cant remember the OLL, i try to fool myself into thinking that I just finished the F2L, and then I do something with my hands and it solves the OLL. Its so annoying. I cant even go back and figure out what I did sometimes. Fully automatic spooky action 

edit:


Robert-Y said:


> Does anyone seem to forget some algorithms when you execute them slowly?


Absolutely  Muscle memory is weird. The speed has to be right.


----------



## fundash (Aug 21, 2009)

same for me meph, mainly i seem to forget "headlights"....(Btw, great job on your 2-look oll and pll pages! They really helped me!)


----------



## vrumanuk (Aug 21, 2009)

2 days ago I forgot the clockwise U-perm *sigh*


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 21, 2009)

This happened to me for an OLL that somehow hadn't come up for weeks. Then I memorized it again and it's fine


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 21, 2009)

this happens to me sometimes. what it generlly is, is ill be doing say the T perm and then for some reason ill start trying to remember the actual alg and then i end up finishing it like the J perm and then im mad cause the T perm didnt work..


----------



## V-te (Aug 21, 2009)

the thing that's annoying me is that I'll be in the Pll step in 19 seconds, ready to get a sub 25 and I forget it and end up with a DNF That happened 10 times yesterday.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Aug 21, 2009)

This happens to me once in awhile. Last week my cube snagged during a Y-perm -- the change in rhythm confused my fingers and they couldn't finish it. So I undid my twists, and tried the Y-perm again. I tried about 20 times. I only did it once in the middle of those tries, but I could not remember how I did it. Later that night I went home and was able to do it without hardly thinking, and then carefully studied the turns so I won't have this problem again. The odd thing is, I have had almost no problems at all over the past year doing my Y-perm. I guess my fingers knew it while my brain was forgetting it.


----------



## Aditya (Aug 21, 2009)

V-te said:


> Ok, so I will be in the process of a solve, and right as I see a very familiar Pll (Like T or Y) I begin performing the algorithm, Only to find half-way that I have forgotten. The solve ends up as a DNF.
> The thing that bothers me about this is that the algorithms I am forgetting have been one of my most fluent algorithms, Why is it that I just forget them so suddenly, only to have my memory come back in about 3 solves?
> 
> Has this ever happened to you?



I forgot algorithms sometimes and it make me feel dumb. If you have really memorized the algorithm, then you should never forget it.


----------



## Lorenzo (Aug 21, 2009)

one time i was at Six Flags and after a bunch of rides i forgot my double sune alg. its the most common oll case i get.
i remembered it about 2 hours later.


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Aug 21, 2009)

On two of my solves at clock, I totally forgot my solution. Somehow, I remembered it for my last solve. Sadly, I got 2 DNFs.

I think it was way too awkward there. The side room was completely silent, and we went only one or two people at a time.


----------



## mr.onehanded (Aug 22, 2009)

This always to me with pll while doing OH.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 22, 2009)

see how i fixed this was switching to roux you really only need enough that youwont ever forget


----------



## rubixfreak (Aug 22, 2009)

i keep forgetting my J(a) Perm algorythm, though its pretty fast and good floating: x U2 r' U' r U2 l' U R' U' R2


----------



## calekewbs (Aug 22, 2009)

i messed up a T perm this morning... sigh.


----------



## Radu (Aug 22, 2009)

haha...so it's something common. it also happens to me sometimes to suddenly forget a pll....even a pll that i know very well


----------



## V-te (Aug 22, 2009)

I forgot the 4x4 algorithm that pairs up two edges that are similar...

D* R F U R' F D'* I think... Grr...


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Aug 23, 2009)

V-te said:


> I forgot the 4x4 algorithm that pairs up two edges that are similar...
> 
> D* R F U R' F D'* I think... Grr...



a very easy way to remember it is:

u' (now flip the FR dedge) u

You need to understand your algs a bit more


----------



## V-te (Aug 23, 2009)

*LukeMayn* said:


> V-te said:
> 
> 
> > I forgot the 4x4 algorithm that pairs up two edges that are similar...
> ...



Yes, it is a very easy algorithm, and I made a little chant to help me remember it, but this morning I was doing a 4x4 solve and I just blanked out on this one.


----------



## Pichu97 (Aug 30, 2009)

your not the only one brother

Fridrich so hard gonna poop myself if i have to learn one more alg.


----------



## FredM (Aug 30, 2009)

How old are you ? 
May be Alzheimer....


----------



## elcarc (Aug 30, 2009)

really this only happens during a solve right after i learn a new alg


----------



## phases (Aug 30, 2009)

If anyone has "SHCIJULNAS" (aka "Sudden Holy Crap I Just Up and Learned a New Algorithm Syndrome") - and it happens to be contagious - go high five Phases!


----------



## abctoshiro (Apr 3, 2010)

i forget algs when i teach someone...maybe because i'm not the one holding the cube.
when i teach, i use pen and paper, put the alg and leave =P


----------



## Jani (Apr 3, 2010)

it happens to me
and it is in competition

R perm, i hate that so much
and N perm in bigcubes.


----------



## dada222 (Apr 3, 2010)

Thing is, when that happens, I totally forget the alg. I need several minutes to remember it back or sometimes I don't at all ( I have to find it and see it again).


----------



## Cubenovice (Apr 3, 2010)

Sudden Algorithm Forgetful Syndrome
AND
Sudden PPL Unrecognition Syndrome


----------



## DT546 (Apr 3, 2010)

i've forgotten the E-perm 3 times already, i learnt it about 1-2 months ago


----------



## Novriil (Apr 3, 2010)

Yesterday I just couldn't exec. R perm (the one with R' U2 R) on 5x5..


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 4, 2010)

Cubenovice said:


> Sudden Algorithm Forgetful Syndrome
> AND
> *Sudden PPL Unrecognition Syndrome*


i hate it when i can't recognize people


----------



## Luigimamo (Apr 4, 2010)

make sure you practise all plls weekly to stop forgetting them


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Apr 4, 2010)

phases said:


> If anyone has "SHCIJULNAS" (aka "Sudden Holy Crap I Just Up and Learned a New Algorithm Syndrome") - and it happens to be contagious - go high five Phases!



how in the world do you pronounce that?


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 4, 2010)

I can often perform my square-1 algorithms fast during a solve but if I was teaching someone then I would forget it and i have to purposely scramble the cube and then pretend I'm in an actual solve to remember the alg, but I still can't do it slowly


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 4, 2010)

CuBeOrDiE said:


> phases said:
> 
> 
> > If anyone has "SHCIJULNAS" (aka "Sudden Holy Crap I Just Up and Learned a New Algorithm Syndrome") - and it happens to be contagious - go high five Phases!
> ...



Shick-Eh-Jewl-Nas


----------



## kunz (Apr 4, 2010)

this happens to me a lot when it late or Ive been cubing all day


----------



## ianini (Apr 4, 2010)

This happens to me, but only with new OLL's.


----------



## rubiknewbie (Apr 6, 2010)

It happens with the most instinctive algorithms. N perms are the easiest to mess up.


----------



## robindeun (Apr 6, 2010)

I forgot a OLL alg yeasterday, I was like thinkin a few hours till I came home and then I knew it again!


----------



## scotzbhoy (Apr 6, 2010)

Been there. At Bristol I was practicing 7x7 and suddenly forgot the parity algorithm. I had to watch my friend do it in slow-mo to pick it up again.
I also can't remember algorithms very well if I'm not performing them. I remember by what my hands do, not by what moves are written down.


----------



## Rabid (Apr 8, 2010)

I haven’t cubed for awhile and was wristing a novelty tartan and totally blanked on the LL. All the plaids blurred and I had no idea how to do the alg. I had to close my eyes and let my fingers do it alone.


----------



## crazymanjimbo46 (Apr 8, 2010)

When I'm using another cube that is really slow I just stop and I'm like, What do I do now?


----------



## Ender_Mage14 (Aug 12, 2016)

i cant memorize the antisune without actually bumping into it. its weird. whenever i see it it triggers the alg in my head and i do it, but cant do it without actually seeing it.


----------



## Ender_Mage14 (Aug 12, 2016)

vrumanuk said:


> 2 days ago I forgot the clockwise U-perm *sigh*


lololololol


----------



## Ender_Mage14 (Aug 12, 2016)

sometimes


Ender_Mage14 said:


> lololololol


 i forget z perm


----------



## AlgoCuber (Apr 16, 2021)

I sometimes lose my main cube and my other cube is a really, really slow cube. I sometimes forget an alg on that slow cube, but it actually helps you become able to do algs slower and not completely rely on muscle memory.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Apr 16, 2021)

sometimes I forget who I am and the police takes me home


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 17, 2021)

How do you know for sure they take you back home?


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 17, 2021)

Now a days it’s not far fetched to say some people are bumping threads that are older than they are


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 17, 2021)

Sometimes I forget the 3-style alg muscle memory, but I remember the 5-cycle for the 2 3-style alg, smh.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Apr 17, 2021)

If you’re not forgetting algorithms then you’re not really a cuber. Comes with the territory...


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Apr 18, 2021)

This happens to me alot. But only when I'm doing the alg slow like when I'm showing someone how to solve a cube. I think for me it's because when I go slow I'm not using muscle memory because my muscle memory is to do it fast so I forget. But idk why if it's at the same speed.


----------

